# Steinhatchee Red Tide?



## STRAIGHTARROW (May 22, 2015)

I have a few reports from friends who say they have heard reports from others (yeah, the old friend of a friend tale)of dead growth on rocky bottoms out to 60 ft. mark. 
Some have said marine biologist are surveying and sampling, and it is being attributed to last years Sept./Oct red tide outbreak. 
Very few fish being caught is what I'm hearing.

All of this is hearsay...does anyone have any first hand knowledge of the story...one way or the other?


----------



## bhdawgs (May 22, 2015)

Just read down below on the various Steinhatchee / Keaton threads...   I fished 4 full days in April and May and it is the worst spring fishing I have ever seen down there.  

There is hardly any grass on the flats and the bottom is covered with algae / slime.   Lots of theories floating around, but I do think the red tide did kill a lot of fish.  No clue what happened to the grass however.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 22, 2015)

The fresh water is what I was told was keeping the grass held back.


----------



## teethdoc (May 22, 2015)

I don't know the cause, but all we've caught are shorts.


----------



## brotherinlaw (May 26, 2015)

Fished between Dallus and Grassy Sat. Grass looked good in most areas. Ended the day around 2:30 with 6 trout between 17 and 23 inches and one nice seabass. Cut pinfish was the bait of the day. All but the seabass caught in less than 3'.


----------

